# In the process of buying a new home in the waco area? Hgtv wants to help!!



## tks90046

Are you in the process of buying a new home in the Waco area (40 mile radius from downtown Waco), just starting your search or trying to narrow down your choices on which home to buy? Is the home you're interested in, but have not yet bought, in your dream location and neighborhood: close to your job, near a great school for your children, but sadly that's all you love about your potential home? 

The location may be perfect, but the interior and exterior of the home itself has serious dilemmas. . .. . .a clunky layout that doesn't flow properly. . .. . .rooms that are way too small & need to be combined with an adjoining space. . .. . . an exterior that lacks curb appeal. The house has serious faults, yet you're just willing to live with this flawed house. Why???? Because you absolutely love the location!!! So what do you do when you have the wrong house that's in the right location?

We have your answer! Fixer Upper, a new HGTV series, brings our remodeling, design & real estate pros in to help you figure out exactly which home (and why) to buy -- and then help you fix it! With our experts' vision, we'll help you renovate and design the deal killers so that it becomes the right house in the right location!! 

Homeowners MUST financially contribute $30K+ to the makeover. 

Please contact Tina at 303-872-8760 for more info.


----------

